

Show HN: Really Easy Authentication for Express.js - rdegges
https://stormpath.com/blog/making-expressjs-authentication-fun-again/

======
rdegges
I just finished building a really cool plugin for our startup, Stormpath
([https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com)) which makes adding user
registration / login / etc. into express.js apps really easy.

Would love any feedback!

